# Termómetro led para coche rc ?



## Mk951 (Abr 30, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Os quería pedir ayuda para una idea que querría realizar.Es un termómetro a base de leds para medir la temperatura de un motor de gasolina de un coche de radiocontrol.

Ahora mismo tengo pegado en el motor un NTC al que le he calculado sus resistencias según la temperatura; le enchufo el multímetro y con la resistencia saco la temperatura del motor y me funciona genial.

Pero mi idea es:

-Hacer un circuito sencillo que tome las medidas del NTC (o de otra forma si eso no vale)

-Que encienda unos led según el rango de temperaturas (por ejemplo tres led, uno para 60º o inferior, otro para 61º-100º y otro para más de 100º, por ejemplo)

-Que tome la corriente de las baterías del coche, que son de 5v.

Esa es mi idea, debo decir que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, espero que me podáis echar una mano.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

En el foro hay un esquemas de voltimetros para bateria de automovil que serian facilmente adaptable

http://www.creatronica.com.ar/voltimetro.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/voltimetro-led-655/


----------



## Mk951 (May 1, 2008)

Gracias, lo repasaré, aunque mis conocimientos son muy básicos y n creo que se me ocurra mucho.

Si alguien peuede poner un esquema con los materiales que necesito, lo agradecería mucho.

Y si lo consigo, os enseño cómo queda.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2008)

hola que tal, pues mira aqui te mandoe ste circuito que acavo de hacer, espero sea de tu agrado y cumpla tus requerimientos.
Bien, este circuito esta basado en 4 amplificador operacionales en un solo circuito integrado (LM324) aqui solo te puse 3 pero le puedes poner los 4 y tener otro rango mas de temperatura. 
para determinar la resistencia Res1 tendras que medir a temperatura hambiente (30º masomenos) el NTC y con respecto al valor de resistencia que te de le daras el mismo valor a res1, por ejemplo, si te da 2460 Ohms tu le pones el valor a 2.2k Ohms si el varor varia un poco trata de tomar la resistencia mas sercana a ella.
una ves que tengas esos valores, procede a ajustar los presets (resistencias variables) a las temperaturas que deceas.
bueno, cualquier duda mandas un mensaje ok =),


----------



## luisgrillo (May 1, 2008)

hehe, el 7805 lo puse por si el coche tiene algun alternador que cargue la bateria, asi no afectaran las variaciones de voltaje


----------



## anthony123 (May 3, 2008)

No seria mejor el archiconocido LM339 con un divisor resistivo previamente calculado para X temperaturas?


----------



## turbojet (May 4, 2008)

Hola,

Está muy interesante este tema, yo lo haría para ponerlo en un avion de rc.

Por fabor seguir.

Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 5, 2008)

Gracias Luisgrillo por el esquema, ya os digo que no controlo mucho de electrónica pero parece lo que ando buscando.

Bueno, sobre el 7805, el coche no lleva alternador, solo las 4 pilas recargables que dan el total de más o menos 5v, el voltaje en todo caso va decayendo según se usa el coche, pero supongo que me puedo librar de ponerlo.

Perdonad mi ignorancia con el tema, pero a ver si he entendido qué es cada componente:

C1 y C2 son condensadores,no? 
Y las R resistencias de  distintos valores,no?
Y en R7, R8 y R9, lo del 40% qué quiere decir?
El LM326 por lo que veo en internet es un regulador de voltaje, pero por lo que leo en su datasheet tiene salidas a 12 o 15 voltios, funcionaría con los 5 de la batería?

Perdonad si digo alguna burrada, estoy un poco pez.

Sobre lo de ponerlo en un avión RC, también tengo, aunque no le he puesto nada de estoa  ninguno. En principio, pon el ntc o lo que uses como sonda cerca de la salida del escape, por la parte de atrás, donde no le de el aire de la hélice. Ahí se supone que es donde más fiable es la temperatura.


----------



## turbojet (May 5, 2008)

Hola, 

Yo me inlinaria en poner el sensor de temperatura en la culata que es donde te da el valor real.

Yo tengo la duda de que es el 40% pq laq tolerancia no puede ser

Un saldo


----------



## EROS (May 5, 2008)

Muy bueno el tema, el diagrama que ponen aqui lo he utilizado pero para otros fines que no fueron presisamente la temperatura, sino para saber el nivel de carga de una bateria, por cierto trabaja de lo mejor, tengo unos diagramas por ahi para sensar temperatura pero usando unos diodos anclados a un disipador para disparar un fan(ventilador) automaticamente a cierta temperatura, alguien ha trabajado con esto ?  lo de los diodos como sensor ? funcionará ?....


----------



## Mk951 (May 6, 2008)

Sigo con el tema del circuito....

Lo de ponerlo en la culata está bien, lo suyo es ponerlo en la parte trasera donde no le da el aire y la temperatura es más real.En el coche lo tengo más o menos así.

Sobre el circuito, he bajado programas de simulación de PCB´s y he intentado poner el de luisgrillo, ya entiendo casi todos los componentes, lo malo es que en los programas que tengo no viene el LM326 sino el LM324 que parece más sencillo (dos amplificador por chip).

En los programas el circuito parece que funciona, pero como no puedo (o no se) hacerlo exactamente bien, me da como que falla según los valores que de a las resistencias variables.

Estoy pensando en hacerme una versión un poco más sencilla para probar, con un solo LM324 y dos únicos rangos de temperatura, que simplifica las cosas y yo no tengo mucho nivel soldando esto.

El LM339 que decíais antes, qué funciones tiene exactamente?



			
				turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo tengo la duda de que es el 40% pq laq tolerancia no puede ser
> 
> Un saldo



Según he podido imvestigar, son resistencias variables de esas que ajustas con un destornillador. La idea es variar éstas para que cada led salte con la temperatura que quieres.


Ah, me viene otra duda; se puede calcular qué consumo tendría el circuito? No tendría gracia que se fundiese las baterías del coche cuando éste vaya acelerado a tope...


----------



## EROS (May 6, 2008)

Mk951 hola men, supongo que en el diagrama quisieron poner LM324 en ves de LM326, y he trabajado con el LM324,  te puedo decir que son cuatro operacionales asi que lo puedes usar perfectamente para este circuito, las resistencias de las que hablas son como dices, de las que ajustas al valor que quieres con un destornillador, y en cuanto al consumo no creo que deva preocupar mucho, segun tu usas 4 baterias de 1,5v asi que podria trabajar durante un buen tiempo....


----------



## Mk951 (May 8, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

sigo con el tema, he adaptado un circuito de termómetro que he visto para mis valores, usando un CA3240E, el circuito es muy sencillo (solo da dos márgenes de temperatura).
Según la simulación salta con 1100 Ohmnios y 450 Ohmnios, que son unos 70º y 100º respectivamente.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=175&i=circuitofu2.jpg

El NTC es lo que he puesto como resistencia variable. 
Os parece bien el circuito? En la simulación no revienta nada, que ya es un paso.

Si es correcto, pillo las cosas y me animo a hacerlo.


----------



## turbojet (May 8, 2008)

Hola,

gracias pro ponerlo.

A mi me gustaría que habiese 3 o 4 luces.

1ª luz: Azul, frio
2ª luz: Verde, en condiciones, temperatura de funcionamiento
3ª luz: Naranja, en condiciones-cuidado
4ª luz: Roja, para o lo rebientas

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 10, 2008)

Hola

Animate a hacerlo hombre, esque yo no puedo ir, no tengo la moto y no me puedo desplazar a la tienda que tienen de todo.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 14, 2008)

Como se conecta el LM326, veo que es un circuito integrado con muchas patas...

Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 16, 2008)

Hola, ya estoy aqui de nuevo.

He intentado simular el circuito con 4 leds como dijiste, casi lo tengo,  pero tengo que ajustar las resistencias porque me da fallos.

Lo del LM326 dime qué circuito es el que quieres, te lo simulo, y te pongo una imágen de las conexiones; con el programa que uso se ve muy claro.


----------



## turbojet (May 16, 2008)

Hola, 

Mk951 muchas gracias.

Me gustaría hacer el de 4 leds, haber como te funciona.

Las resistencias a las que te refieres on potenciómetros?

Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 20, 2008)

Hola turbojet,

con 4 leds me sale algo parecido a esto, aunque hay que ajustar los valores de las resistencias:

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=228&i=circuito4au9.jpg

Y las conexiones serían tal que así. No es el LM326, son dos CA3240E, si tengo un rato puedo intentar poner el LM, pero así es bastante sencillo ya.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=129&i=conexionessh0.jpg


----------



## turbojet (May 20, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias.

Haber si funciona en la práctico...

Lo que pones como potenciometro es un NTC no?

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 20, 2008)

Hola, e intentado simularlo en el multisim pero no me funciona... no se enchega ningun led.

Cual usas tu?

Ni con 5V ni moviendo el potenciometro


Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 23, 2008)

Pues no parece que tenga ningún fallo tu circuito, solo echo en falta las resistencias justo antes de los led, pero no creo que influya mucho.

Yo uso el livewire, parece que va bien.

Has comprado ya los materiales? Yo aún tengo pendiente sacar un rato para acercarme a la tienda.


----------



## turbojet (May 23, 2008)

Hola, no me puedo acercar a la tienda ahun esque la que suelen tener de too esta a 20 o 30 kilometros y no puedo ir en tren.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 24, 2008)

Hola, 

e estado ajustando las resistencias un poco pero como el ntc del livewire no pasa de 80ºc no puedo llegar hasta 100.

La semana que viene me dejarán un termometro por infrarojos y miraré los valores del motor para ajustarlo a la resistencia.

Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 27, 2008)

Ya, el ntc del livewire no pasa de 80, está pensado para medir temperatura ambiente. 

En su lugar, pon una resistencia con los valores que tenga el NTC que te pilles (a mi me salió con un rango entre 5 y 0.5 kOhm)

Cómo vas a colocar eso en los aviones? Yo tb vuelo algo de vez en cuando, no se me había ocurrido ponerlo en los motores de avión.


----------



## turbojet (May 27, 2008)

Hola, mañana boy a por los componentes, envez de resistencias usaré resistencias variables para ajustarlo mejor. En esta semana me dejarán un termometro infrarojos para ajustarlo.

Es carillo el CA3240 1,40

Necesito 4? en el simulador cuando lo paso al PCB wizard a lo real solo me sale con 2 intregrados.

te dejo un video de mi avion

YouTube - Extra 330L recopilaciÃ³n

Un saludo


----------



## Mk951 (May 28, 2008)

Qué tal,

Necesitas solo dos CA3240, cada uno lleva integrado dos amplificador en un mismo chisme. 
La gracia del LM324 es que por lo visto lleva 4 amplificador integrados y con uno solo te ahorras poner dos CA3240, que si que parecen caros, pensé que sería como las resistencias.

Asegurate de que el circuito funciona, a mi me daba fallos de vez en cuando en la simulación y se quemaban los CA3240, menuda gracia.

Por cierto, bonito Extra. Y tú eres sergio-jet de miliamperios,no? leches, qué pequeño es el mundo. Yo tb estoy en ese foro, no he participado mucho pero lo leo a menudo.Qué casualidad jejeje.

Pues nada,a  ver si se te da bien el termómetro, en un extra de ese tamaño seguro que lo puedes acoplar bien y queda resultón.


----------



## turbojet (May 28, 2008)

si, soy sergio-jet, le dije esto a mmp uno de los que sabe mas de motores y me dejará el termometro infrarojos.

Entonces olo compraré dos y miraré el datasheet

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 29, 2008)

Hola,

ya lo e echo con un ca3240 y funciona de p madre! solo con 2 leds pq se me han fundio dos haciendo otros circuitos    y mira k solo le metí 4,5V 

Haber si salgo a comprar un par de ellos y hago con 4 led, luego pongo un vídeo.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (May 31, 2008)

Hola, e echo el de 4 y funciona perfectamente es muy práctico.

E montado el que viene con el livewire como ejemplo porque los otros no me funcionaban bien.

Un saludo


----------



## rafelo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola, no sera mas facil que uses un integrado para vumetro de led del tipo lm3914 o lm3915 que ya controla los leds. Con la ntc lo que haces es que le entre mas o menos tension en la entrada con lo que se te encenderan mas o menos leds dependiendo de la temperatura.


----------



## gca (Jun 10, 2008)

turbojet dijo:
			
		

> Hola, e echo el de 4 y funciona perfectamente es muy práctico.
> 
> E montado el que viene con el livewire como ejemplo porque los otros no me funcionaban bien.
> 
> Un saludo



Hola 
Podrias decirme los valores del thermistor que utilizaste? porque en el livewire no lo dice


----------



## turbojet (Jun 12, 2008)

5K a 25º


----------

